# Rainbird Upgrade Image 4 to ESP-RZX



## Vince82 (7 mo ago)

Hi All

Was just to ask if anyone has experienced any difficulties when upgrading their irrigation system from Rainbird Image 4 to Rainbird ESP-RZX (Both are four station)

Initially I thought that it would just a be a matter of isolating mains and swapping over the controller like for like as the controller terminals seem to be the same

Two terminals for 24Vac from step down transformer
Terminal for Common (C)
Terminal for Pump Relay/Master Valve (P on Image 4 and M on ESP-RZX)
Then four terminals for each zone

Upon fitting new controller, given zone can be commanded and buzzing noise can be heard at each corresponding sprinkler but no action of water - all valves opened on main line and no blockages
Issue is that main contactor is not energising this supplying power to pump/motor assembly to push water through line
Please note that when Image 4 board was reinstalled system worked with no issue
Any advice or guidance on this would be most appreciated
I have attached a few photos for reference and if any further information is required with regards to wiring this can be supplied
Many Thanks


----------

